# Bodyfat just isnt reducing....Help Please!!



## SHAROOTS (Nov 22, 2007)

Hey guys I'm getting really really pi55ed off with my belly cus no matter what I do it never goes away! I need good advice as its really getting me down, no matter how hard I train or how clean I eat its still there and my bodyfat doesn't seem to reduce either.

I started a course 7 weeks ago of 400 ml Deca & 500 ml Test E and I have got very good gains all over but midsection and bodyfat is a big problem, I am lean everywhere else on my body but not on abs or sides.

TRAINING

Mon Chest & Triceps & Abs

Wed Back & Biceps & Abs

Fri Shoulders & Legs & Abs

For cardio I go for a brisk walk with the dog for 30 mins on an empty stomach before breakfast.

DIET

I try and eat every 2/3 hours in small portions.

I have one carryout meal and thats on a Saturday night.

6.30 35g porridge in semi skimmed milk

protein shake

9.30 4 tuna/chicken/turkey sandwiches or 200g chicken & 100g rice

12.30 chicken fillet with potatoes

16.00 gym

17.00 protein/carb shake

18.30 200g chicken & 100g rice

21.00 protein shake

Is it ok to shift from bulking to cutting? I was thinking of Keto diet again or carb cycling, would this be ok?

I was also thinking of dropping the deca and using 160 ml parabolon to harden up a bit more and adding t3/t4 mix to aid fat loss with keto or carb cycling.

The thing is I go on hols in 6 weeks and want to get leaner and lose as much bodyfat before I go.

Thanks

Sharoots:beer:


----------



## Welsh_Wizard (May 12, 2009)

To lose bodyfat I would definately drop the gear mate. Your diet looks fine. Yes its fine to shift from bulking to a cut, thats what most people do after a bulk cycle.

Instead of the gear try using a pro-hormone like AnabolicX 3-AD stacked with Hyperdrolx2 and MassFX. This will ensure you dont store body fat on cycle and your gains will certainly be lean! This stack works wonders for me, then use LeanFX along with aPCT...its an awsome stack!

You could also increase cardio, maybe jogging instead of walking or if possible HIIT will surely shift some fat!

Keto diet works very well but be sure to supplement with vitamins!

Im sure others will give some good advice!

Best of luck man!

WW


----------



## SHAROOTS (Nov 22, 2007)

Welsh_Wizard said:


> To lose bodyfat I would definately drop the gear mate. Your diet looks fine. Yes its fine to shift from bulking to a cut, thats what most people do after a bulk cycle.
> 
> Instead of the gear try using a pro-hormone like AnabolicX 3-AD stacked with Hyperdrolx2 and MassFX. This will ensure you dont store body fat on cycle and your gains will certainly be lean! This stack works wonders for me, then use LeanFX along with aPCT...its an awsome stack!
> 
> ...


Thanks m8, it really gets me pi55ed off especially the gains I got outta the gear for 7 weeks.

I was thinking of adding the parabolon cus its easy to get hands on pkus it hardens the muscles as well as adding t3/t4 mix to aid fat loss, I done the Keto before and lost a stone and kept it off til i went back on the gear so I can stick it ok!

:beer:


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

I can get slim but never lose that last layer of fat like you. Ill subscribe to this and see what answers you get.


----------



## SHAROOTS (Nov 22, 2007)

d4ead said:


> I can get slim but never lose that last layer of fat like you. Ill subscribe to this and see what answers you get.


Hope both of us can get sorted!


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2009)

Welsh_Wizard said:


> To lose bodyfat I would definately drop the gear mate. Your diet looks fine. Yes its fine to shift from bulking to a cut, thats what most people do after a bulk cycle.
> 
> WW


I don't understand this post. I have been shreddded when using gear and have been shredded when natural. People that compete in open shows certainly dont "drop the gear" to get lean. They lock down their diet and perform the necessary amount of cardio. Any time I have wanted to get lean it has been a result of my diet and cardiovascular activity, not whether or not I am on gear. Look at Makavelli. He uses gear and has maintained phenominal condition. Ironically, his diet is very sound.....


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Don't know how old you are, d4ead, but I see Sharoots is 35.

This is the age when your own testosterone level begins to drop off, and one of the classic symptoms is fat deposition round the middle.

From experience I'd stick with 500 mg Test E, maybe reduce the Deca to 200, and ensure you only eat just enough carbs to provide energy for intense workouts.


----------



## Welsh_Wizard (May 12, 2009)

my bad


----------



## shorty (Mar 13, 2007)

1) up your cardio

2) id drop the milk from the oats and use water

3) replace the spuds for sweet spuds

4)* up your good fats and veggies* - your diet has no fat in it... get at least 30-50g essensial fats a day...

5) remove the rice at 18.30pm

whats the grams of protein carbs and fats currently? how many cals are you having a day?


----------



## Willie (Feb 17, 2008)

Shorty's advice is sound. Get some fats in your last meal as well.

Do you drink a lot? I'd also cut down the amount of times you train your abs too.


----------



## SHAROOTS (Nov 22, 2007)

Would a Ketosis diet be good to shift bodyfat/belly quicker? I find this diet easy to maintain and I was impressed with the results the last time I was on it.

I checked out Parabolon and its said to be good used with the Test E to harden the muscles. I have just got t3's which will help in my fat loss gains with extra cardio.

What Do u guys think?


----------



## shorty (Mar 13, 2007)

SHAROOTS said:


> Would a Ketosis diet be good to shift bodyfat/belly quicker? I find this diet easy to maintain and I was impressed with the results the last time I was on it.


You answered your own question there matey 

Hammer the cardio and stick to your diet and see how you get on.


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

Only thing that really shifts BF for me is low intensity, long duration cardio on an empty stomach, and by that I mean a lot of it, every day. Then maintain a healthy diet with plenty of protein but not ott and your muscle will mostly be spared (mostly). Once your body gets into the rythm of this (about two weeks) shifting BF is easy.

SD


----------



## SHAROOTS (Nov 22, 2007)

shorty said:


> You answered your own question there matey
> 
> Hammer the cardio and stick to your diet and see how you get on.


Cheers Shorty m8 for your advice, I had thought about this before i started the Deca/Test E course 7 weeks ago but I sort of got flamed a bit when I put my thought to the forum before as I wanted to do 8 weeks on gear and diet for 4/6 weeks before I go on holiday.

I have got good gains outta the Deca/Test E but as my bodyfat hasn't budged I thought it would be better to drop the Deca and replace it with Parabolon to tighten me up a bit too. I got T3/T4 mix to aid the fat loss and I'm gonna drop the carbs and maintain a Keto until I go on hols then resume it when I get back.

Reps your way m8:beer:


----------



## SHAROOTS (Nov 22, 2007)

SD said:


> Only thing that really shifts BF for me is low intensity, long duration cardio on an empty stomach, and by that I mean a lot of it, every day. Then maintain a healthy diet with plenty of protein but not ott and your muscle will mostly be spared (mostly). Once your body gets into the rythm of this (about two weeks) shifting BF is easy.
> 
> SD


SD how long were you doing your cardio for on an empty stomach, at the minute I'm getting up at 5am and walking the dog for about 30mins, I am looking at getting a bike to travel to and from work too.


----------



## SHAROOTS (Nov 22, 2007)

Willie said:


> Shorty's advice is sound. Get some fats in your last meal as well.
> 
> Do you drink a lot? I'd also cut down the amount of times you train your abs too.


Willie do u mean drink as in beer etc? I hardly ever drink m8 maybe once every couple of months.

I admit though that I dont drink enough water, maybe thats an issue too!


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Drinking cold water will keep your metabolism up so it'll not do any harm to keep drinking it regularly throughout the day.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

I walk for about 40 mins a day, half of it up a very steep hill but wouldn't consider it as cardio.


----------



## SHAROOTS (Nov 22, 2007)

Smitch said:


> I walk for about 40 mins a day, half of it up a very steep hill but wouldn't consider it as cardio.


Is it in the morning on empty stomach? I was told its better that way as the body has had no food in hours and therefore uses fat as energy rather than carbs.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

I do 40 mins low intensity stationary bike in the mornings (on empty stomach) and if necessary 20 mins after training in the evening when trying to shift the gut.


----------

